# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Firmosni peticionin per te ndaluar vrasjen e qenve te rruges

## andi7

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/tierhilfe-albanien/ 

Te dashur miq, 
Ju lutem te firmosni peticonin ne link-un e mesiperm qe qeveria shqiptare te ndaloje vrasjen e qenve te rruges ne menyre mizore.  

Nderkohe qe shume organizata te huaja per mbrojtjen e kafsheve duan te ndihmoje ne Shqiperi, atyre u duhet te paguajne 30% dogane megjithese jane dhurata per bamiresi per keto kafshe te shkreta.  

Kerkojme vetem qe te firmosni peticionin dhe jo te beni donacione.  Lidhja (link) qe del pas firmosjes nuk eshte e lidhur me peticionin, pra s'ka nevoje per donacion. 

Nese doni te ndihmoni me teper, ju lutem gjithashtu te vizitoni faqen e internetit te nje qendre per mbrojtjen e kafsheve ne Shqiperi qe po perpiqen te ndihmojne:
http://www.tierhilfe-gst.at/albstart.html#oben

Faleminderit shume!

----------


## B@Ne

Qeveria kur e ka nje mendje Peticion apo jo nuk e nderron mesa kam pare ....

----------


## celyy

Po boll mir po jav bojkan.
Qytetaret rrezikohen nga qent, me e vlefshme eshte jeta e qytetarit se jeta e nje qeni.


Çlidhje ka kjo teme me "Kulture Demokratike "  se ...  , ec e bjeri nfije.

----------


## strange

Jo qent po edhe ty duhet me te vra qe lyp mi mbrujt qent! Shume fëmije ne Kosove janë hëngër nga qent e ky qeni thotë te mbrojmë qent! ncncn...

----------


## daniel00

Ku mund te firmos qe te degjoj prape çiften e bashkise ?

Pse nuk i çoni ato fonde per ndihma ndaj femijeve dhe pleqve lypes .

----------


## geezer

ne kosov qent i kan honger disa femij

----------

